# Bean-o and other pre-eating digestive aids--helpful? With what foods?



## Outwest (Nov 12, 2015)

I used to love to eat legumes--pea soup, baked beans, beans on my salad, etc., but stopped while on the strict FODMAP diet. When I started testing foods I found that legumes are definitely one that does give me trouble.

However, if I take two Bean-o tablets before eating legumes, I have little to no gas afterward and definitely no IBS diarrhea. I still don't eat legumes as much as before.

I wondered if anyone else finds Bean-o helpful? And do you find it helpful for other, non-legume foods? I started wondering if I could take it before some of my other trigger foods and it might help.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

I've always wondered how others found if beano helped them or not. I take a complete digestive enzyme from webbers naturals which I get at Costco, but it doesn't include the enzyme used in beano. The enzymes I take eliminate the fatigue associated with digestion, especially that with carbs, but they do nothing for my bloating, gas or diarhhea. I take them with every meal. Prior to doing this, I used to fall asleep after eating. In fact my meals were so sedating that they were more sedating than my meds that I took specifically for sleep, that's how bad it was.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

An offtopic question. What about canned lentils? Those are supposed to be low fodmaps. I am planning to try them.


----------



## Outwest (Nov 12, 2015)

jaumeb said:


> An offtopic question. What about canned lentils? Those are supposed to be low fodmaps. I am planning to try them.


Well, lentils are a legume so I'm surprised they are low FODMAP. I would interested to know how they are for you. I love lentil soup.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

According to the monash university app, canned lentils are low fodmap. And I am fully symptomatic despite the fact that I stick to the low fodmap list. We'll see.


----------

